# Removing layer of concrete



## yako123

Is there a way to remove an 1.5 inch thick layer of concrete 10 inches by 20 inches in area off a 8 inch thick slab thats maybe 30 by 20 feet dustlessly ? Yeah its like a small little pit. Will those dustless surfacing grinders work or do they generate too much dust or they won't dig that deep? Will those non explosive expansive agents work (dexpan or sylentmite) or will they break through the slab ? Thanks


----------



## ccarlisle

Remove a pit? don't follow...:huh:

A rented jackhammer is the least dusty method of grinding concrete.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

If its not bonded to the concrete underneath a sledgehammer may crack it up to be removed

Why are you removing the concrete ?


----------



## yako123

A jackhammer seems like it will break through all 8 inches of the concrete. I just need 2 inches off the 8 inch thick slab.

The concrete smells, i think it has something spilled on it. I figured remove a layer of it and pour concrete over it.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

So you want to remove 1.5" from a slab that was poured 8" thick?
Not a 1.5" layer poured over a 8" slab

If so...Good luck...that is a ton of work
You would be better off having it professionally cleaned


----------



## ccarlisle

We use a small electric jackhammer -more like a hammer drill - to break up inches of concrete in shower stalls...come witha one-inch blade bit that does nicely. But before resorting to that, what have you tried to reduce the odour - or is it just ugly-looking. Is it outside?


----------



## yako123

I tried cleaning it with some liquid tide and water. Does the small jackhammer breakthrough the concrete or just the top layer of concrete ?


----------



## ccarlisle

Concrete is porous; something liquid has gotten in to your concrete andn settled there. If it smells, it's probably something organic that is now decomposing, like milk does. Use bleach or hydrogen peroxide to kill off the bacteria that are responsible for the smell. Several applications may be necessary - just pour it on and let it dry.

If you are wroried about using a jackhammer, find someone who has a concrete saw and cut a line around the part you don't like, then jackhammer that part out. It'll make some dust, tho. 

Even if you crack the concrete, that can be fixed...but if you just chip away at it only little chunks will come off. Have a picture you could show us?


----------



## johnmwentz

ccarlisle said:


> but if you just chip away at it only little chunks will come off.


 Well I think using a small sledge hammer and chisel would be the best way but would require more sweat.


----------



## Adela

*Concrete shaver??*

I had the same need to remove a layer of concrete - but throughout the entire house. I found the previous replies useful, but I wanted to ask about the various concrete shavers that are advertised on the net...has anyone tried them? How much can they remove? Are they useful for a large area?


----------



## jogr

I would find another solution to the problem rather than shaving off a layer of concrete. What is the problem you're trying to solve?


----------



## stadry

there's enough replies on this thread to sink the sob :laughing: large breaking guns are called ' jackhammers ' & can range from 60# electric to 90# pneumatic,,,smaller guns are called ' chipping ' guns &, typically, are 30# or less - air OR electric,,, rent the electric bosch ' bulldog size ' ( small ) w/point & chisel bit ),,, you could also rend a scabbler or scarifier ( walk-behind or hand-held ) but no one but a pro rental yard OR a pro has them.

have NO f'n idea what a ' concrete shaver ' is :no:


----------



## Adela

*removing layer of concrete*

To answer your question jogr: I bought a stone home (built 1890) which would have originally had floorboards (as was the style of Australian cottages then). The floorboards must have become unsatisfactory (for whatever reason from rot to fashion change) and has been replaced by concrete (I estimate anywhere from late 1960's-1980). This made the rising damp (or Salt damp as it's called in the state of south australia) a problem as it bridged the original damp course and eliminated air flow. after speaking to an expert in rising damp removal, he suggested that the entire concrete floor should not be removed as it is now "part of the structure of the house". However, the floor is uneven and I do not want to raise the level of the floor by simply adding a layer of self leveling concrete. Therefore, I think a layer of concrete should be removed, I can then add some in-floor heating and cover with self leveling concrete.Job done (eventually).

Thankyou to "itsreallyconc" the chipper sounds like what I need. And yes, I meant scabbler or scarifier - but the word escaped me at the time.:gunsmilie:


----------



## HandymanZ

yako123 said:


> Is there a way to remove an 1.5 inch thick layer of concrete 10 inches by 20 inches in area off a 8 inch thick slab thats maybe 30 by 20 feet dustlessly ? Yeah its like a small little pit. Will those dustless surfacing grinders work or do they generate too much dust or they won't dig that deep? Will those non explosive expansive agents work (dexpan or sylentmite) or will they break through the slab ? Thanks


So how did you do it?
I probably would have gone to Home Depot and rented a concrete saw set the depth to two inches and cut waffle squares in the place I wanted to remove, and take a medium lightweight chipping gun and broke it out.


----------

